# Using and understanding compressors



## rocksure (Mar 4, 2012)

The compressor and how to use it seems to be something that many people struggle to understand. Many times the knobs and switches, and the numbers and names on these things confuse people, and they wonder where to start when using them. Whether it's a software or hardware compressor, learning to use one well can really help make recordings and mixes sound alive, punchy and big. However, when someone doesn't properly know what they are doing, mixes can become muffled, soggy and lifeless by poorly applied compression. Anyway, I decided to write a tutorial on the subject in terms that I hope most people will be able to understand, without the need for a rocketr science degree. Rather than repost the whole thing here, I will add a link to it, and if anyone is interested you can read it there:
understanding and using compressors/


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

Some additional related material:
Effects Processors: Limiting and Compression
The Ultimate Live Sound Operator's Handbook By Bill Gibson
Chapter 7 page 107 "Signal Processors"

Dynamics processing tutorial: introduction
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/dynamics-processing-gate_compressor_en.shtml
Compressors / Limiters
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/dynamics-processors-compressors_en.shtml
Gates / expanders
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/dynamics-processors-noisegates_en.shtml

The Beginner’s Guide to Compression
http://bobgable.posterous.com/the-beginners-guide-to-compres

Compressors
http://www.astralsound.com/compressors.htm
http://www.bssaudio.com/product_downloads/App_Notes/Compression.pdf

Understanding Audio Compressors and Audio Compression
http://www.barryrudolph.com/mix/comp.html
PDF version:
http://www.barryrudolph.com/mix/pdfs/comp.pdf

Understanding Compressors and Compression
http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_understanding_compressors_compression/
http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_understanding_compressors_compression/index1.html


----------



## TedMckennedy (May 22, 2011)

The provided links cover pretty much everything one would need to know.

I'd like to add this link to tape-op for a nice visual representation of audio processing using... bunnies :T
http://www.tapeop.com/photos/88/bunnies/


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Just thought I'd add a couple from the Sound on Sound magazine article archive.

First is a good introduction to basic anatomy, usage and pointers for more advanced use: SOS site, Compression Made Easy.

Secondly, this one is good for those who have got emulations of classics such as LA2A, 1176, dbx160, the Fairchild, Manleys and Chiswick, Avalons, Chandlers, Neve 609 buss comps, etc, but are a bit lost as to why and when. For the UAD and Liquid Mix owners:  Classic Compressors. I point student to this one when they start to get adventurous 


>


----------



## rocksure (Mar 4, 2012)

This thread has certainly become a very good place to find information on using compressors for anyone who is wanting to understand them and learn about using them. Very cool.


----------

